# A day in the life of.....



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

Well today I woke to around 9 inches of snow! The water in the house wasn't working so I went to my car to drive down and turn the well heater on. My car wouldn't start it was around 2 degrees this morning. So I walked all the way down there in huge snow drift. I fed my horses and visited for a while and then walked all the way back to the house..

Not a good start to my day. At least my horses made me happy.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

poor amanda...we have snow here too. but my car starts...lol...tough day...I think you need to go for a ride!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh I did!!! It made me feel much better.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

I loved Orlando and it was great to be in the warm weather for a few days. I have someone coming out to buy stormy on the 3rd and then I leave and go to Wisconsin to look at a new stallion I want to get. I will keep you posted on that situation. King is doing better he seems to like being up in the stall (I think the snow was compacting in his hooves and hurting him) My little boy Skip is doing great, I am excited to take him out and go to some local open shows this year.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

uggghhhh snow!!!!! :shock: :shock: Brrrrrrrr!!!!

Its the middle of summer here in queensland anmd the last few days its been so hot by nine it was far too hot to ride and last night it hailed.........grrrrrrrr Weather


----------

